
When ventilator comes off, the delirium comes out for many coronavirus survivors - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/15/us/coronavirus-icu-delirium/index.html
======
vanniv
This is a common and known consequence of long term ventilator use generally.

It is more common a problem in cardiac patients with cardiopulmonary bypass
("pumphead syndrome") but is apparently a not-uncommon issue with ventilator
usage as well

Being on one of those things for even just overnight has potential
consequences, and in COVID patients, ventilator use is often extended for
extreme durations.

This is just one of the many issues with ventilator use in COVID (survival
rates for ventilator use are really bad as it is -- some estimates as low as
20%).

I'm personally very unsure that I would want a ventilator if I were in ICU do
to covid.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I had thought that, if I were in the situation, I might volunteer my
ventilator to someone else as self-sacrifice. But it sounds like maybe I'd
want to voluntarily give up my ventilator as _self-defense_.

~~~
vanniv
Yeah, there is less and less evidence to support ventilator use for covid
these days.

Not none.

But I don't know that I want to live through 15-25 days on a vent for a 20%
chance of survival with near-certainty of severe lung damage and significant
risk of delirium or dementia, along with the potential other long-term
effects.

Not saying that it isn't maybe worth considering, bit it certainly isn't an
obvious choice

